
Craigslist sales of cocaine and stolen passports exposed - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-41652346/craigslist-sales-of-cocaine-and-stolen-passports-exposed
======
pizza
for whatever reason, the editing style and matter-of-fact manner of how the
questions were posed are hilarious to me, _especially_ because of the "omg my
mother's gonna kill me"

